
Ask HN: What has changed since reading HackerNews? - avindroth
Have you noticed changes in your life since visiting HackerNews? I, for one, visit reddit (and other less-productive sites) less often, and in general better select learning resources.
======
KeatonDunsford
No doubt. HN naturally selects for smart people and relevant stuff. And no
ads!

